
Older Coronavirus Patients Face Looming ICU Bed Shortage - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/older-coronavirus-patients-face-looming-icu-bed-shortage-11585067606
======
bookofjoe
[https://archive.is/GY7si](https://archive.is/GY7si)

